
Google delayed SameSite cookie changes to Feb 17 - owenwil
https://www.chromium.org/updates/same-site
======
rowan_m
This is a staged rollout with Chrome 80 as announced, so any current plans
you're making for this change should stay as is. If you're looking to know if
your specific browser instance is enforcing the new behaviour you can check
[https://samesite-sandbox.glitch.me](https://samesite-sandbox.glitch.me)

